

Project management practices for startups - makyol
http://www.collade.com/think/essential-project-management-practices

======
blob4000
At our startup (18 employees), we're about to give Collabtive (open source
project management app
[http://collabtive.o-dyn.de/](http://collabtive.o-dyn.de/)). Anyone tried it?
If so, what did you think?

If you've used a good free or paid project management app, feel free to drop
me a reply with a recommendation.

